# Intel Gaming pc



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich möchte gern ein intel gaming pc zusammen stellen für mainboard und prozessor zusammen 200€ wens gehht auch noch der arbeitsspeicher in den 200€.

Der prozesor soll ungefair so gut sein wie AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3

es soll crysis gespielt werden damit.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn du bei Intel bleiben möchtest, rate ich dir zu einem Sockel 1155-Board (alle anderen sind etwas älter und bekommen keine frischen CPUs mehr). Die sind leider etwas teurer, sodass du schon mit CPU und Board knapp über 200€ kommst. Wenn du willst, machen wir dir gern damit eine Zusammenstellung, diese CPUs haben für ihren relativ niedrigen Preis eine sehr sehr hohe Leistung (weit über Phenom II X4 955). Langsamere CPUs für diesen Sockel gibt es (noch) nicht.

In welcher Auflösung spielst du denn? Und spielst du nur Crysis (welche Einstellungen)? Und wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2011)

98 Euro - Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz
60 Euro - ASRock H61DE/S3, H61 (oder anderes H61-Board)
30 Euro - exceleram Value DIMM Kit  4GB

188 Euro

Wenn es etwas schneller als der AMD sein darf (200 Euro exkl. RAM) kannst du auch einen Vierkerner nehmen und beim Board noch etwas sparen:

140 Euro - Intel Core i5-2300, 4x 2.80GHz, box
50 Euro -MSI H61M-E33, H61 (B3)
30 Euro - exceleram Value DIMM Kit  4GB

220 Euro


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> 98 Euro - Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz
> 60 Euro - ASRock H61DE/S3, H61 (oder anderes H61-Board)
> 30 Euro - exceleram Value DIMM Kit  4GB
> 
> ...



Ja gut, mit einem Zweikerner (Core i3) würde es noch passen. Da ich aber start davon ausgehe, dass der TE auch irgendwann nocheinmal etwas anderes spielen will als Crysis und die Spiele ja hinsichtlich der Mehrkernoptimierung schon sehr oft Vierkerner gut ausnutzen können, würde ich doch eher zu diesem raten (Core i5). 

Bleibt wohl Entscheidung des TE


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

also habe ein lg flatron w2242t monitor und mein budget eigentlich 200€ für die 2-3 sachen habe natürlich noch mehr geld aber für den anderem kram


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> also habe ein lg flatron w2242t monitor und mein budget eigentlich 200€ für die 2-3 sachen habe natürlich noch mehr geld aber für den anderem kram


 Siehe Post darüber: Ist dir ein Zweikerner lieber (incl. Board + Ram 200€) oder doch lieber ein Vierkerner (50€ mehr)?


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2011)

*@ huntertech* 

hast natürlich Recht, 220 Euro ist Minimum für Intel Vierkerner. Habs angepasst.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

ach und am besten wär wen das mainboard ein ide anschluss hat dan kann ich mir das neue laufwerk sparen


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> *@ huntertech*
> 
> hast natürlich Recht, 220 Euro ist Minimum für Intel Vierkerner. Habs angepasst.


  Lass uns erstmal abwarten, ob der TE einen Zwei- oder Vierkerner möchte (letzterer ist bei optimierten Spielen bei gleichem Takt erheblich schneller) 

@Automatikk: TE heißt übrigends Threadersteller, also du warst gefragt


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

naja 4 kerner wär mir lieber wen man am mainboard noch sparen kann und dan ein mainboard mit ide anschluss dan haut das schon hin


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> 98 Euro - Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz
> 60 Euro - ASRock H61DE/S3, H61 (oder anderes H61-Board)
> 30 Euro - exceleram Value DIMM Kit  4GB
> 
> ...


 

Kann man so nehmen. Allerdings kannst du dir auch mal die Mainbaords mit H67(b3),P67(b3), Z68 Chipsatz ansehen.
Leistungsmäßig passt das mit dem i3-2100.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

ich weiß ja nicht was besser ist adm oder intel weil möchte auch zum einigermaßen high end pc kommen


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> naja 4 kerner wär mir lieber wen man am mainboard noch sparen kann und dan ein mainboard mit ide anschluss dan haut das schon hin


 Noch weniger als 60€ fürs Board und 30€ fürs Ram geht kaum noch (bzw. garnicht richtig) und "richtige" ATX-Mainboards, wo also auch mehr Erweiterungskarten draufgehen, kosten sogar etwas mehr (~80€).


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2011)

High-End gibt es nicht für LOW-Cost.

ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) ist fair.

hat IDE-Anschluss, 2x SATA 6Gb/s  und USB 3.0, kostet knapp 67 Euro


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> High-End gibt es nicht für LOW-Cost.
> 
> ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) hat IDE-Anschluss, kostet knapp 67 Euro


 
Falls hier Verständnisschwierigkeiten sein sollten: High-End definiert natürlich jeder selbst, nimmt man es aber wörtlich, kommt man an mehrere tausend Euronen. Du wirst mit 800€ einen sehr guten Gaming-PC hinkriegen, der fast alles auf maxed Darstellen kann, 700€ reichen auch noch gut aus.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

oder ich hol mir glaub ich doch amd^^


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> oder ich hol mir glaub ich doch amd^^


 Lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Der Bulldozer ist noch nicht raus (und keiner hat zuverlössige Leistungsdaten) und der neue Sockel wurde auch noch nicht auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Intel ist momentan die beste Wahl.


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2011)

Na ja..

090 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition
070 - ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870
030 - exceleram Value DIMM Kit  4GB

bist du auch bei 200 Euro, brauchst aber noch nen Kühler (ca.15-35 Euro), außer dich stört die Lautstärke nicht. Hast 125W statt 95W (i3 nur 65W) und leistungsfähiger ist er auch nicht. Würde zum i5-2300 greifen, damit lebst du recht sorgenfrei.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Na ja..
> 
> 090 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition
> 070 - ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870
> ...



Jap, bloß, dass AMD noch wesentlich langsamer ist ^^ Entweder der i3 und dann später (wenn ein Vierkerner gebraucht wird) auf Ivy Bridge (kommende CPU-Generation) aufrüsten (Sockel bleibt), oder gleich den i5.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Na ja..
> 
> 090 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition
> 070 - ASRock 870 Extreme3, 870
> ...



Wenn dann würde ich auf jeden Fall ein AM3+Brett nehmen, z.B: ASUS M5A87, 870 Für optionales Aufrüsten auf den Bulldozer


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Mhh i-wie kann ich mich nicht entscheiden würde gern intel nehemen wegen der leistung aber gerne amd wegen dem geld


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

AMD ist doch garnicht günstiger als Intel


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

ich find schon günstiger könntet ihr mir mal ein gutes amd system zusammenstellen mainboard wär gut so max 60€ mit pata und vieleicht amd3+


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Bei AM3+ bin ich (noch) überfragt  Aber der Phenom II X4 955 kostet genauso 100€ wie der Core i3-2100 auch, die Boards kosten beide 60€ und ram ists gleiche, also wo ist AMD bei dir günstiger? Einfach nur langsamer, das ist alles 


PS: Ein "bitte" versetzt Berge


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Mai 2011)

Ein Intel bietet momentan fürs gleiche Geld die ähnliche Leistung.
Ein i3-2100 ist Leistungsmäßig in Spielen genauso stark wie ein x4-955/965.
Nach oben ist bei Intel zur Zeit aber wesentlich mehr Luft was die Leistung angeht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Du kannst ein Asus Brett nehmen und dazu den 955.
RAM kannst du von vorhin übernehmen.
ASUS M5A87, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
AMD Phenom II X4 955 125W (C3) Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Kommt drauf an. Games die ordentlich auf 4 Kerne optimiert sind, und das dürften in Zukunft die meisten sein, hat der Phenom II X4 schon die Nase leicht vorn. Außerdem ist er im Gegensatz zum i3-2100 übertaktbar.

4 reale Kerne sind besser als 2 (+2 simluierte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Du hast halt damit ein AM3+ Brett, voll kompatibel zu Bulldozer. Reicht dir die Leistung des 955 nicht mehr, kannst du einfach upgraden, und das Brett bietet die Ausstattung, die man heute braucht.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Games die ordentlich auf 4 Kerne optimiert sind, und das dürften in Zukunft die meisten sein, hat der Phenom II X4 schon die Nase leicht vorn. Außerdem ist er im Gegensatz zum i3-2100 übertaktbar.
> 
> 4 reale Kerne sind besser als 2 (+2 simluierte)



Der i3-2100 hat aber eine höhere Leistung/Kern als der Phenom, ist sparsamer und der Sockel wird wohl noch lange frische CPUs bekommen (demnächst ja erstmal Ivy Bridge), AM3 ist tot. Und klar sind 4 reale Kerne besser, aber in dem Fall nutzt auch das SMT die Mehrkernoptimierung der Spiele und mit der höheren Leistung/Kern passt das dann auch wieder mit der Leistung. Also hat Intel weiterhin den Vorteil des Sockels und wie Bulldozer wird, weiß keiner so genau (und ob man ihn später haben will), daher ist AMD aus logischer Sicht raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Deswegen soll er auch ein AM3+ Brett nehmen. 
Und 1155 geht nur bis Ivy, nicht weiter, mit Haswell gibts wieder einen neuen Sockel und noch steht nicht mal fest, ob die aktuellen Chipsätze auch Ivy Bridge tauglich sind.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Der i3-2100 hat aber eine höhere Leistung/Kern als der Phenom, ist sparsamer und der Sockel wird wohl noch lange frische CPUs bekommen (demnächst ja erstmal Ivy Bridge), AM3 ist tot. Und klar sind 4 reale Kerne besser, aber in dem Fall nutzt auch das SMT die Mehrkernoptimierung der Spiele und mit der höheren Leistung/Kern passt das dann auch wieder mit der Leistung. Also hat Intel weiterhin den Vorteil des Sockels und wie Bulldozer wird, weiß keiner so genau (und ob man ihn später haben will), daher ist AMD aus logischer Sicht raus



Mal hypothetisch, wenn aber bei Intel ein Kern bspw. 60% ausgelastet ist, dann ist ein AMD-Kern wegen der schlechteren Pro MHz-Leistung zu 100% ausgelastet. Der 2. AMD-Kern ist dann ebenfalls zu 100% auslastbar, der (virtuelle) Intelkern aber zu max. 40%.
Aber egal, beide liegen in etwa gleich auf. AM3 ist tot, es lebe AM3+


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Der i3-2100 hat aber eine höhere Leistung/Kern  als der Phenom, ist sparsamer und der Sockel wird wohl noch lange  frische CPUs bekommen (demnächst ja erstmal Ivy Bridge), AM3 ist tot.  Und klar sind 4 reale Kerne besser, aber in dem Fall nutzt auch das SMT  die Mehrkernoptimierung der Spiele und mit der höheren Leistung/Kern  passt das dann auch wieder mit der Leistung. Also hat Intel weiterhin  den Vorteil des Sockels *und wie Bulldozer wird, weiß keiner so genau* (und ob man ihn später haben will), daher ist AMD aus logischer Sicht raus


 
 Wär vielleicht doch mal besser, dir ne Brille zu kaufen ^^



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen soll er auch ein AM3+ Brett nehmen.
> Und  1155 geht nur bis Ivy, nicht weiter, mit Haswell gibts wieder einen  neuen Sockel und noch steht nicht mal fest, ob die aktuellen Chipsätze  auch Ivy Bridge tauglich sind.


Selbst Sandy hat mit dem i7-2600k eine Leistungsbombe ohne Ende schon im Angebot, warum also noch AMD kaufen?


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

wen brauch ich sowiso eins mit ide anschluss damit ich mir kein neues laufwerk holen muss habe noch ein gutes 

Aber eigentlich ist mir das egal ob intel oder amd hauptsache ich kann crysis und so spielen^^


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Also bischen habe ich ja schon am besten wär wen ich mit prozessor und mainboard unter 200€ bleibe das wär perfect aber mainboard muss mit IDE anschluss sein.^^

Mainboard: Intel oder AMD?
Prozessor: Intel oder AMD?
Grafikkarte: 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC = 146,60€
Arbeitsschpeicher: 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 = 33,77€
Netzteil: 450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX  = 40,18€
Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB = 44,19€
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Big Tower - White = 136,07€
Wasserkühlung: Corsair Hydro Series H70 = 73,74€
Betriebsystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64x = 0,00€
Monitor: LG Flatron W2242T = 0,00€

*Wo 0€ steht die sachen habe ich schon.

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen die 2 sachen noch zu finden?


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> wen brauch ich sowiso eins mit ide anschluss damit ich mir kein neues laufwerk holen muss habe noch ein gutes
> 
> Aber eigentlich ist mir das egal ob intel oder amd hauptsache ich kann crysis und so spielen^^


 Letztendlich musst du dich aber entscheiden und es uns mitteilen, ob nun AMD oder Intel.

Crysis spielen wird kein Problem sein, nur welche Einstellungen meinst du (alles auf max geht sowieso garnicht)?


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Wieso die teure H70, wenn das Budget knapp ist? Wenn Du eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung haben willst, tut's doch auch eine Corsair Hydro Series H60 oder H50.

Oder halt ein Mugen2 oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand. 

Der --- Volt-Modder-Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wär vielleicht doch mal besser, dir ne Brille zu kaufen ^^



Jeder, der halbwegs Verstand hat, ist darauf gefasst, dass Bulldozer mehr leisten wird als ein aktueller Phenom 2 und daher ist AMD nicht raus, so oder so nicht.



huntertech schrieb:


> Selbst Sandy hat mit dem i7-2600k eine Leistungsbombe ohne Ende schon im Angebot, warum also noch AMD kaufen?



Wieso sollte er, oder will er sich einen i7 kaufen, davon kann ich nichts lesen?


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jeder, der halbwegs Verstand hat, ist darauf gefasst, dass Bulldozer mehr leisten wird als ein aktueller Phenom 2 und daher ist AMD nicht raus, so oder so nicht.
> 
> 
> Wieso sollte er, oder will er sich einen i7 kaufen, davon kann ich nichts lesen?


 
Klar wird Bully mehr leisten als ein Phenom (II), hab ich ja auch nie abgestritten. Bloß wieviel mehr weiß noch keiner und ob die Unterstützung für die 8 Kerne (4 Module) dann auch von den Spieleprogrammierern flächendeckend kommt, weiß auch keiner. Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt, er soll sich einen i7 kaufen, ich hab nur gesagt, dass bei Sandy Bridge ja jetzt schon CPUs mit Top-Leistung (z.B. fürs Aufrüsten) da sind und auch mit Ivy Bridge noch welche kommen werden (wobei hier das gleiche gilt, wie fürn Bulldozer). Trotzdem hat man mit dem Sockel 1155 meiner Meinung nach mehr Sicherheiten, da die CPUs ja nunmal einfach schon da sind.


Aber bevor wir hier länger rumdiskutieren, sollte/muss sich ja ohnehin der TE entscheiden, es wird sein PC und die Argumente für Intel/AMD sind ja schon alle genannt worden, also können wir eh nicht mehr tun als warten 


@Softy: Glückwunsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Klar wird Bully mehr leisten als ein Phenom (II), hab ich ja auch nie abgestritten. Bloß wieviel mehr weiß noch keiner und ob die Unterstützung für die 8 Kerne (4 Module) dann auch von den Spieleprogrammierern flächendeckend kommt, weiß auch keiner. Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt, er soll sich einen i7 kaufen, ich hab nur gesagt, dass bei Sandy Bridge ja jetzt schon CPUs mit Top-Leistung (z.B. fürs Aufrüsten) da sind und auch mit Ivy Bridge noch welche kommen werden (wobei hier das gleiche gilt, wie fürn Bulldozer). Trotzdem hat man mit dem Sockel 1155 meiner Meinung nach mehr Sicherheiten, da die CPUs ja nunmal einfach schon da sind.


 
Das Game arbeitet mit 4 Modulen und nicht mit 8 Kernen, das ist ja eben der Vorteil, den AMD mit sich bringt (denn es ist ein 4 Modul Prozessor und kein 8 Kern Prozessor). Das Game teilt sich auf die 4 Module auf, spielt also keine Rolle, ob das Game mit 8 Kernen läuft oder nicht, die maximale Performance wird AMD rausholen können, weil es halt auf 4 Module verteilt wird.
Und mit 1155 hast du eben nicht mehr Sicherheit, denn es steht nicht fest, auf welchen Chipsatz Ivy laufen wird, das muss ich erst noch zeigen, sicher ist da gar nichts.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Game arbeitet mit 4 Modulen und nicht mit 8 Kernen, das ist ja eben der Vorteil, den AMD mit sich bringt (denn es ist ein 4 Modul Prozessor und kein 8 Kern Prozessor). Das Game teilt sich auf die 4 Module auf, spielt also keine Rolle, ob das Game mit 8 Kernen läuft oder nicht, die maximale Performance wird AMD rausholen können, weil es halt auf 4 Module verteilt wird.
> Und mit 1155 hast du eben nicht mehr Sicherheit, denn es steht nicht fest, auf welchen Chipsatz Ivy laufen wird, das muss ich erst noch zeigen, sicher ist da gar nichts.


 Weißt du, welche Überraschungen uns hinsichtlich Bulldozer und dem 800er Chipsatz erwarten? Nur weil es die Boards schon gibt, kann auch hier niemand mit Sicherheit alles vorraussagen. Bloß bei Intel sind die CPUs zum späteren Aufrüsten ja wie gesagt schon da (bzw. zum Schon-Jetzt-Viel-Leistung-Haben)


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Da AMD HT hat, gibt es keine Überraschungen, wieso sollte auch.
Es sind AM3+ Bretter und darauf läuft der Bulldozer uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Aber welches AMD3+ Board hat IDE, 4 Arbeitspeicher slots, und min 3 PCI steckplätze und kostet unter 70€


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Greif zu, hast sogar noch Grafik Onboard.
ASRock 880G Pro3, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder ohne Grafik
Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Für das kleinere Budget mit älterem Chipsatz, aber AM3+: ASUS M5A78L LE, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

> Greif zu, hast sogar noch Grafik Onboard.
> ASRock 880G Pro3, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Habe doch gesagt mit IDE^^
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a629623.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Da gibts noch was. 
Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 Rev. 3.1, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Mhh das wär gut bloß leider nicht mit am3+ 
*ASRock 770 Extreme3, 770*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Oder halt für 20€ einen neuen Sata Brenner kaufen.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Mhh das wolte ich eigentlich nicht weil der neu ist eigentlich wolte ich ja ASRock 880G Pro3, Sockel AM3+, ATX = 79,55€ aber kein ide anschluss und bei  mindfactory habe ich die version nicht gefunden mit am3+. Aber kann man nicht das nehmen: ASRock Extreme3 770 AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de und dan möchte ich später sowiso auf high end um rüssten also auf intel. Ist ja erstmal nur das man so jetz 1-2Jahre auch die neuesten spiele spielen kann würde das damit gehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Dann kauf sowas, kostet nicht viel.
LogiLink Adapter S-ATA to IDE ATAPI (PATA) Massenspeicher Controller


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Wegen einem veralteten Anschluss würde ich nicht auf die Aufrüstoption verzichten


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

IDE Brenner verscheuern und Sata Brenner kaufen.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

...gibt's für 15 Eier: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Das hier: ASRock AM3+ 890GM Pro3 R2.0 (µ/GBL/R/V/F/DDRIII) - Computer Shop - Hardware, mit dem ide adapter oder was und ist das eigentlich größe atx i-wie steht bei mir keien informationen


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

ach ne doch nicht was das falsche welches ist den hier das beste: AMD Sockel AM3+ -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware - Computer Shop -


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Mhh das wolte ich eigentlich nicht weil der  neu ist eigentlich wolte ich ja ASRock 880G Pro3, Sockel AM3+, ATX =  79,55€ aber kein ide anschluss und bei  mindfactory habe ich die version  nicht gefunden mit am3+. Aber kann man nicht das nehmen:  ASRock  Extreme3 770 AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &  Software by Mindfactory.de und dan möchte ich später sowiso auf  high end um rüssten also auf intel. Ist ja erstmal nur das man so jetz  1-2Jahre auch die neuesten spiele spielen kann würde das damit  gehen?


 

 Für aktuelle Spiele reicht ein Phenom II X4 immernoch. Habe noch kein Spiel gehabt, welches bei mir (aufgrund der CPU) nicht flüssig lief, lediglich Starcraft II macht bei extrem vielen Einheiten Probleme (aber das ist auch in einem "normalen" Spiel kaum möglich). 

Wahlweise kannst du auch einen Sechskerner von AMD kaufen (130-160€), da wären der Phenom II X6 1055T, 1075T, 1090T und der 1100T (2,8-3,3GHz). Würde aber erstmal beim Phenom II X4 955 BE bleiben.

Als restliches System würde ich dir dann sowas hier empfehlen (übers Board wird ja noch diskutiert):



CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)

Ram: 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (~65€)   Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
   SSD (optional!): Corsair Force F60 (60GB, ~100€)


Diese Grafikkarte würde für deine Auflösung (1680x1050) definitiv noch eine Weile reichen. Wenn du erstmal weniger ausgeben möchtest, ist diese Karte eine gute alternative.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> ach ne doch nicht was das falsche welches ist  den hier das beste:  AMD  Sockel AM3+ -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards -> Hardware -  Computer Shop -



Ich finde, dieses hat eine gute Ausstattung für den Preis: Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 AM3+ Rev3.1 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> lediglich Starcraft II macht bei extrem vielen Einheiten Probleme (aber das ist auch in einem "normalen" Spiel kaum möglich).


 
Bei Starcraft 2 klappt dir auch ein i7 2600k weg, ist alles eine Frage der Massen, die auf der Map agieren.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Aber amd wird erstmal noch 2jahre reichen um alle spiele zu spielen oder und gigabyte mag ich nicht so gern^^ 1. finde ich die hässlich xD und 2. hatte damit mal sehr probleme aber alles langeher^^ ich nehm lieber asus oder asrock


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

AMD reicht schon.
Solche Games, bzw. Situationen sind immer ein Extremfall, der selten auftritt, ist nicht die Regel. Auch heute noch kannst du mit einem Phenom 1 oder Q6600 alle Games problemlos spielen, und die CPUs haben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Starcraft 2 klappt dir auch ein i7 2600k weg, ist alles eine Frage der Massen, die auf der Map agieren.


 Natürlich, wobei das mit dem Phenom eher passiert. War auch mehr als Extrembeispiel gedacht, alle anderen Spiele laufen bei auch mit dem Phenom II X4 955 BE flüssig.


Automatikk schrieb:


> Aber amd wird erstmal noch 2jahre reichen um  alle spiele zu spielen oder und gigabyte mag ich nicht so gern^^ 1.  finde ich die hässlich xD und 2. hatte damit mal sehr probleme aber  alles langeher^^ ich nehm lieber asus oder asrock


 Gigabyte hat sich in den letzten Jahren stetig verbessert und ist mittlerweile nicht schlechter als die Konkurrenz. Aber entscheide am besten so, wie es vom Preis und von deinen Anforderungen (Anschlüsse) her passt!


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Dann ein Asus M5A87. Ich hab den Vorgänger, und soviel werden die nicht schon verschlimmbessert haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Natürlich, wobei das mit dem Phenom eher passiert. War auch mehr als Extrembeispiel gedacht, alle anderen Spiele laufen bei auch mit dem Phenom II X4 955 BE flüssig.


 
Richtig, Sandy hat nun mal mehr Leistung in Games, aber das ist dann auch schon sehr extrem.

Mal schauen, wie Bulldozer in den Intel Games so abschneidet.


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, Sandy hat nun mal mehr Leistung in Games, aber das ist dann auch schon sehr extrem.
> 
> Mal schauen, wie Bulldozer in den Intel Games so abschneidet.


 Bin auch schon gespannt (mein Phenom muss ja schließlich auch irgendwann mal getauscht werden)


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich würde Asus M5A88-V EVO AM3+ ATX oder AsRock 890GX PRO3 890GX FRGVSA was sagt ihr dazu^^ und könnt ihr mir pls noch ein controller empfehlen bei mindfactory wo ich von sata ein anschluss für mein ide laufwerk kriege?


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

hä hat das ein ide anschluss also seh ein aufen bild: Asus M5A87 AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

sry falscher link das: Asus M5A88-V EVO AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> hä hat das ein ide anschluss also seh ein  aufen bild:  Asus  M5A87 AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by  Mindfactory.de


 

Nö, das verwechselst Du glaube ich mit dem 24pin-Stromanschluss 



Automatikk schrieb:


> sry falscher link das:  Asus  M5A88-V EVO AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &  Software by Mindfactory.de



Jupp. Da ist ein PATA-Anschluss drauf.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

xDDD kay dan nehm ich glaub ich das dan kann ich ja da mein laufwerk anschließen oder? Dan ist noch das eigentlich größte problem die grafikkarte^^ welche soll ich da nehmen um ca. 2Jahre die neusten spiele spielen zu können


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Was es für Games in  zwei Jahren gibt und was sie benötigen, kann niemand sagen, kauf eine Grafikkarte für jetzt und nicht für die Zukunft.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden oben verlinkten Boards beträgt fast 22€. Da ist ein neuer Brenner günstiger  

Wieviel Budget hast Du noch für die Graka? Und welche Auflösung Dein Monitor?


----------



## huntertech (23. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Für aktuelle Spiele reicht ein Phenom II X4  immernoch. Habe noch kein Spiel gehabt, welches bei mir (aufgrund der  CPU) nicht flüssig lief, lediglich Starcraft II macht bei extrem vielen  Einheiten Probleme (aber das ist auch in einem "normalen" Spiel kaum  möglich).
> 
> Wahlweise kannst du auch einen Sechskerner von AMD  kaufen (130-160€), da wären der Phenom II X6 1055T, 1075T, 1090T und der  1100T (2,8-3,3GHz). Würde aber erstmal beim Phenom II X4 955 BE  bleiben.
> 
> ...


 

Ich zitiere mich immer wieder gern selbst  Die untere Empfehlung dürfte für die nächsten zwei Jahre reichen, die meisten neuen Spiele mit vollen Details.

@Quante: Kann natürlich keiner sagen, man kann aber vermuten. Die HD 6870 müsste reichen, die GTX 560 ti hat aber etwas mehr Power.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Mhh finde die GTX 560TI gut aber bischen teuer und welchen monitor ich habe habe ich auch gesagt also 1680x1050 60HZ


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

was für ein controller muss ich den nehmen von mindfactory um ein sata anschluss zum pata zu  machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Die AMD 6950 kostet um 200€ oder mehr, ist ähnlich schnell, manchmal schneller.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

> Die Preisdifferenz zwischen den beiden oben verlinkten Boards beträgt fast 22€.



Mhh wie rechnest du den bei mir sind das 7,55€^^


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Asus M5A87 AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de =71,48

Asus M5A88-V EVO AM3+ ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de =93,45

Macht 21,97€ 

Für 160€ würde ich diese nehmen: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ainward-GTX-560-Golden-Sample-GDDR5-PCIe.html


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Die finde ich gut und preiswert: 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ^^ und die bischen zu teuer: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Maximum Graphics Edition Crysis 2, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1563-E2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Softy meinte auch die 2: 
*AsRock 890GX PRO3 890GX FRGVSA 
*

und
*Asus M5A88-V EVO AM3+ ATX*


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Die hat den Referenzkühler drauf.
Ob du Crysis 2 so bekommen willst, musst du halt wissen.


----------



## Softy (23. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Softy meinte auch die 2:
> *AsRock 890GX PRO3 890GX FRGVSA
> *
> 
> ...



Achso.

Das Referenzdesign der GTX560 ist ja nicht schlecht, und auch relativ leise. Wenn das Budget knapp ist, würde ich die nehmen.


----------



## Automatikk (23. Mai 2011)

Welche grafikkarte unter 200€ ist den am besten für Crysis Fallout und so geeignet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Referenzdesign der GTX560 ist ja nicht schlecht, und auch relativ leise. Wenn das Budget knapp ist, würde ich die nehmen.


 
Die kostet aber wegen Crysis 2 mehr als die Customer Kühlungen.


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

Ja und welche wär am besten unter 200€ für crysis und so


----------



## GoldenMic (24. Mai 2011)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

Hey habe mir jetz überlegt das ASRock 880G PRO3 880G FRGVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de oder das ASRock AM3 890FX Deluxe5 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de aber glaub das erste das 2 bischen teuer aber kann ich an ein sata 3 anschluss eine sata 2 festplatte anschließen ja oder?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Sata 3 ist abwärtskompatibel, da kannst Du auch Sata2 Geräte anschließen.

Das 890FX-Brett brauchst Du nur für Crossfire, das 880G-Board reicht i.d.R. aus.


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

okey gibt es auch was billiges um ein sata anschluss zum ide anschluss zu machen also eine controller karte?


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

ach und ist das ASRock 880G PRO3 880G FRGVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de AM3+ eigentlich schon oder? und auf der seite von asrock steht das aber auch nicht in der liste von den neuen mainboard die den 8 core unterstützen


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> ach und ist das ASRock 880G PRO3 880G FRGVSA - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de AM3+ eigentlich schon oder? und auf der seite von asrock steht das aber auch nicht in der liste von den neuen mainboard die den 8 core unterstützen


 Die können nichts als kompatibel hinschreiben, was nicht getestet wurde, weil es dieses Produkt noch nicht gibt  AM3+ erkennst du am schwarzen Sockel, die AM3er (und früher) haben einen Weißen.

PS: Doppelposts kann mit mit dem "bearbeiten"-Butten schnell umgehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Die können nichts als kompatibel hinschreiben, was nicht getestet wurde, weil es dieses Produkt noch nicht gibt  AM3+ erkennst du am schwarzen Sockel, die AM3er (und früher) haben einen Weißen.


 
Asrock weiß schon, dass ihre AM3+ Bretter auch alle mit Bulldozer laufen werden.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Asrock weiß schon, dass ihre AM3+ Bretter auch alle mit Bulldozer laufen werden.


 Klar, aber es würde trotzdem irgendwie komisch kommen, wenn da die Kompatibilität für ein Produkt stehen würde, das es noch nicht gibt. Aber schon aufgrund des AM3+-Sockels erkennt man ja die Kompatibilität (wie du schon sagtest, sind ja natürlich alle getestet).


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Klar, aber es würde trotzdem irgendwie komisch kommen, wenn da die Kompatibilität für ein Produkt stehen würde, das es noch nicht gibt. Aber schon aufgrund des AM3+-Sockels erkennt man ja die Kompatibilität (wie du schon sagtest, sind ja natürlich alle getestet).


 
Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass sie die technischen Einzelheiten von AMD haben und deswegen die Boards herstellen können.
Anders macht man es doch bei neuen Sockel und neuen CPUs doch auch nicht.
Oder woher sollen die Bretthersteller wissen, wie ein Sockel 2011 funktionieren wird?


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Klar wissen die, wie die Boards funktionieren udn die werden wahrscheinlich so unter der Hand auch schon ein paar Testmuster bei AMD reingeschickt haben und dann dafür eine Bestätigung bekommen haben, dass die auch laufen.

Aber wie schon gesagt: Wenn du was mit nem schwarzen Sockel kaufst, wird Bully auch drauf laufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du was mit nem schwarzen Sockel kaufst, wird Bully auch drauf laufen


 
Und genau darum geht es, daran kann man AM3+ sehr gut erkennen, wieso diskutieren wir eigentlich darüber?


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

> Die können nichts als kompatibel hinschreiben, was nicht getestet wurde, weil es dieses Produkt noch nicht gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man erkennt die auch an diesem sockel^^ bei den alten war das ja ein kreis und bei am3+ nur 2 zu gegen über liegende bänke

ASRock AM3+


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und genau darum geht es, daran kann man AM3+ sehr gut erkennen, wieso diskutieren wir eigentlich darüber?


 Es gint ursprünglich darum, warum bei ASRock nicht die Kompatibilität für Bully steht. Aber schon richtig, es ist eindeutig, also: Diskussion beendet


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Bei Asrock steht auch nie, ob das Brett PCIe 2.0 oder 1.0 ist.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei Asrock steht auch nie, ob das Brett PCIe 2.0 oder 1.0 ist.


 Asrock hat halt eben noch ein paar Züge seiner Billig-Board-Zeit, wo die Käufer froh waren, ein Board fürn Nulltarif zu bekommen


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

kay das wär geklärt noch meine andere frage^^ wie kann ich an den sata anschluss mein ide brenner anschließen^^


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Ide <-> Sata-Controller


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> kay das wär geklärt noch meine andere frage^^ wie kann ich an den sata anschluss mein ide brenner anschließen^^


 
Kauf dir einen Adapter für 8 Euro oder ein neues Laufwerk für 20€.


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

Hast du pls ein link wo von mindfactory und geht das überhaupt ohne treiber weil kann ja ohne laufwerk nicht insterlieren^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Das geht ohne Treiber, wird ja einfach nur reingesteckt, die Elektronik macht den Rest.
Ob Mindfactory sowas hat, weiß ich nicht, musst mal nach sata zu ide Adapter suchen.


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

So was Controller IDE -> Controller -> Hardware - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ?


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Eher sowas: Adapter SATA auf IDE Konverter bidirektional - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

oder das^^ Konverter S-ATA zu IDE ATAPI - SATA zu IDE Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 



> Eher sowas: Adapter SATA auf IDE Konverter bidirektional - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


 wie muss man das den aschließen einfach nur das sata kabel da ran machen oder was?^^


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur zwischenschalten. Ob das gut funktioniert   Ich würde einen günstigen SATA Brenner für 15€ kaufen und fertig


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Einfach nur zwischenschalten. Ob das gut funktioniert   Ich würde einen günstigen SATA Brenner für 15€ kaufen und fertig


 Ja, wäre wohl besser.


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

xD bei mindfactory habe ich kein gesehen für 15€^^


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

Ok, dann halt 18€


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

[FONT=&quot]LiteOn iHAS324

Der hier macht sehr gute Brennergebnisse (woah Schreck, 22€) ^^
[/FONT]


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

> [FONT=&quot]Der hier macht sehr gute Brennergebnisse (woah Schreck, 22€) ^^[/FONT]



xD abgesehen das es den gar nicht bei mindfactory gibt^^


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Muss es denn Mindfactory sein?


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

ja da werde ich alles bestellen^^


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Menno  Aber die heutigen Laufwerke tun sich alle nicht viel (Softy hat ja auch eins vorgeschlagen)


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

Jop ich werde mal kucken


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Jop ich werde mal *k*ucken


 
Fällt dir was auf? ^^ Sowas ist eine Todsünde und bringt mich zur Weißglut. Lasst es euch gesagt sein, ihr da draußen, ihr, die es sogar in Zeitungen falsch schreibt, dieses Wort schreibt sich *G*UCKEN!!!!!

Nichts gegen dich, aber das musste mal gesagt sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Nimm einfach "starren" mache ich jeden Tag.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

@TE:Bevor wir hier noch weiter rumspammen, würede ich mal von meiner Seite her sagen: Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen, zukünftigen PC 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nimm einfach "starren" mache ich jeden Tag.


So, jetzt hab ich dich aber beim Spammen erwischt


----------



## Softy (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Fällt dir was auf? ^^ Sowas ist eine Totsünde und bringt mich zur Weißglut. Lasst es euch gesagt sein, ihr da draußen, ihr, die es sogar in Zeitungen falsch schreibt, dieses Wort schreibt sich *G*UCKEN!!!!!
> 
> Nichts gegen dich, aber das musste mal gesagt sein



made my day 

Sich über die Rechtschreibung anderer aufregen, und dann Totsünde mit t statt d schreiben. Es heißt Todsünde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich dich aber beim Spammen erwischt


 
Nö, war ja auch einen anderen Post bezogen, also Themen bezogen.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> made my day
> 
> Sich über die Rechtschreibung anderer aufregen, und dann Totsünde mit t statt d schreiben. Es heißt Todsünde.


 Ich bin eben... aufgeregt gewesen  Wird auch sofort korrigiert  Egal, wieder was zum Lachen 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, war ja auch einen anderen Post bezogen, also Themen bezogen.



Auch auf Spam bezogener Spam bleibt Spam


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Auch auf Spam bezogener Spam bleibt Spam


 
Bei mir eben nicht, das ist der feine Unterschied.


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir eben nicht, das ist der feine Unterschied.


 Na ich krieg dich schon noch dran 

Aber mal genug , zurück zum Thema: 

@TE: Ok, viel Spaß dann mit deinem PC


----------



## Automatikk (24. Mai 2011)

Kay thx wen ich nochmal fragen habe melde ich mich bd und gn8


----------



## huntertech (24. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Kay thx wen ich nochmal fragen habe melde ich mich bd und gn8


 Ok, mach das.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Kay thx wen ich nochmal fragen habe melde ich mich bd und gn8


 
Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

So habe jetz alles zusammengestellt wird das reichen für Crysis 2 und Fallot 3? Ach und ist das auch kompatibel mit win7 und den neuen Bulldozer der kommen wird?

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=234079&stc=1&d=1306339475


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Abstriche beim Gehäuse machst, wäre ein deutlich schnellleres Intel Sandy System mit schnellerer Graka drin: 

Für ~600€: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~70  
 RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 ~35  
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30
 NT: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 ~55
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 ~40 oder  Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz ~55 oder  Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

Daher kann ich Deine Zusammenstellung nicht absegnen


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du Abstriche beim Gehäuse machst, wäre ein deutlich schnellleres Intel Sandy System mit schnellerer Graka drin:
> 
> Für ~600€:
> 
> ...


 Geht mir ebenso, heutsotage kauft man zum Gamen nur noch Sandy


----------



## ACDSee (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Softy nein sagt, solltest du auf ihn hören. Da hat er Ahnung. Seine Zusammenstellung ist top für <600 Euro sehr zu empfehlen. 

Hast du 20 Euro mehr, kauf dir ein H67-Brett mit 4 Rambänken und zweiten PCI-E-Slot mit wenigsten 4 Lanes -> ASUS P8H67-M Pro Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDRA-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Wenn Softy nein sagt, solltest du auf ihn hören. Da hat er Ahnung. Seine Zusammenstellung ist top für <600 Euro sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Hast du 20 Euro mehr, kauf dir ein H67-Brett mit 4 Rambänken und zweiten PCI-E-Slot mit wenigsten 4 Lanes -> ASUS P8H67-M Pro Rev 3.0, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBDRA-G0EAY0GZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wenn du schon 90€ für ein Board vorschlägst, würde ich eher ein P67 mit richtiger ATX-Größe nehmen, da hast du auch ein paar mehr Stocksteckplätze  [FONT=&quot]Asrock P67 Pro3 (B3)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  (~95€)


Aber nur nochmal, um das ganze aufzufrischen: Möchtest du unbedingt bei AMD bleiben oder ist Intel nicht doch für dich annehmbar? Ist wie gesagt momentan deutlich schneller, nicht/kaum teurer und braucht weniger Strom.
[/FONT]


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

ich möchte 1. ATX nehmen 2. für Mainboard, prozessor, ram, netzteil wolte ich max 250-300€ ausgeben


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> ich möchte 1. ATX nehmen 2. für Mainboard, prozessor, ram, netzteil wolte ich max 250-300€ ausgeben


 Wenn das so ist:

 CPU: Intel Core i3-2100 (~100€)
  CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)
  Board: MSI H61M-E33 (~50€)
  Ram: 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500 (~65€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!): Corsair Force F60 (60GB, ~100€)


Board ist zwar nicht ATX, lässt sich aber gegen ein solches tauschen (kostet nur eben etwas mehr). So wäre eine günstige Konfig für Sandy, die du dann später mit einem Vierkerner aufwerten kannst.
PS: Der i3-2100 ist zwar nur ein Zweikerner mit noch zwei simulierten Kernen, ist dank hoher Leistung/Kern aber trotzdem etwa gleichauf mit deinem Phenom.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Das Ding macht dauernd Doppelposts -.-


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Ist doch völlig , wie sich die Kosten aufteilen. Wie Helmut Kohl schon wusste: "Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt."


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn du unbedingt das Gehäuse haben willst, musst du halt Abstriche bei der Leistung machen, was aber auch vertretbar ist, denn Bulldozer kommt bald und so lange reicht der 955 noch, ein AM3+ vorausgesetzt ist CPU wechseln dann kein Thema.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Am liebsten würde ich aber amd nehmen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Dann nimm doch AMD, wo ist denn das Problem?
Kauf das, was du willst, ein AM3+ Brett für den CPU Upgrade hast du ja drin und wenn dir die Leistung des 955 nicht mehr reicht, baust du eben einen Bulldozer rein.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Ja ich habe doch meine zusammenstellung gepostet und ihr fingt dan an mit intel^^ auserdem wen quad core nich reicht amd hat ja schon 6 core und im august soll 8 core kommen


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du unbedingt das Gehäuse und die Corsair H60 nehmen willst, kannst Du das System schon so kaufen, ist alles kompatibel.

Meine Zusammenstellung sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass Du für ~600€ deutlich mehr Gaming-Leistung bekommen könntest


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Ja ich habe doch meine zusammenstellung gepostet und ihr fingt dan an mit intel^^ auserdem wen quad core nich reicht amd hat ja schon 6 core und im august soll 8 core kommen



Der X6 lohnt nicht mehr, wenn der 955 nicht mehr reicht, bau gleich den Bulldozer ein.



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Du unbedingt das Gehäuse und die Corsair H60 nehmen willst, kannst Du das System schon so kaufen, ist alles kompatibel.
> 
> Meine Zusammenstellung sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass Du für ~600€ deutlich mehr Gaming-Leistung bekommen könntest


 
Aber nicht in dem Gehäuse verbaut.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der X6 lohnt nicht mehr, wenn der 955 nicht mehr reicht, bau gleich den Bulldozer ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Aber nicht in dem Gehäuse verbaut.


 Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, ob er lieber Leistung will oder ihm das Gehäuse wichtiger ist


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht in dem Gehäuse verbaut.



Jo. Aber bei einem Budget von 600€ ist ein 130€ Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt sinnvoll, wenn ich es mal mild ausdrücke


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, ob er lieber Leistung will oder ihm das Gehäuse wichtiger ist


 
Sieht wohl danach aus, dass ihm das Gehäuse wichtig ist. 
Aber Leistung bekommt er auch mit dem Bulldozer, muss dann halt irgendwann noch mal umbauen.
Das müsste er aber auch, wenn er sich jetzt Sandy kauft und später das teure Gehäuse, also Jacke wie Hose. 



Softy schrieb:


> Jo. Aber bei einem Budget von 600€ ist ein 130€ Gehäuse meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt sinnvoll, wenn ich es mal mild ausdrücke



Bei dem Budget würde ich schauen, ob ich nicht noch ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse bekomme.
Hab ich noch ein Centurion 534 liegen. 
*vor mich hin träller*


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei dem Budget würde ich schauen, ob ich nicht noch ein gebrauchtes Gehäuse bekomme.
> Hab ich noch ein Centurion 534 liegen.
> *vor mich hin träller*



Ein Bekannter von mir holt sich Gehäuse vom Schrottplatz, und moddet sie dann. Und mit etwas Glück ist da sogar ein Windows-Seriennummer Aufkleber drauf


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht wohl danach aus, dass ihm das Gehäuse wichtig ist.
> Aber Leistung bekommt er auch mit dem Bulldozer, muss dann halt irgendwann noch mal umbauen.
> Das müsste er aber auch, wenn er sich jetzt Sandy kauft und später das teure Gehäuse, also Jacke wie Hose.
> 
> ...


 Ich mein ja, ob er aufs Gehäuse verzichten kann und eben dann bei nem günstigen bleibt. Nur da Bully ja noch nicht draußen ist, bekommt er mit Sandy heute schon die maximale Leistung 


@TE: Weil du es vorhin erwähnt hast: Mehr GHz schon lange nicht mehr Geschwindigkeit. Sandy ist um längen schneller als die Phenoms


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Ich stelle mal noch ein Gehäuse zur Diskussion, das mindestens genauso schick ist wie das Phantom. Da ist sogar schon ein Netzteil dabei: Cinderella Midi Tower 420 Watt Pink


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich mein ja, ob er aufs Gehäuse verzichten kann und eben dann bei nem günstigen bleibt. Nur da Bully ja noch nicht draußen ist, bekommt er mit Sandy heute schon die maximale Leistung


 
Und ich sage eben, wenn er das Gehäuse unbedingt sofort haben will (und das kann ich eben gut verstehen, manchmal ist Optik wichtiger als Leistung, wobei der AMD ja nicht schlecht ist), dann soll er sein AMD System kaufen, auch damit werden alle Games laufen.



Softy schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal noch ein Gehäuse zur Diskussion, das mindestens genauso schick ist wie das Phantom. Da ist sogar schon ein Netzteil dabei: Cinderella Midi Tower 420 Watt Pink


 
Immer dieser Spam hier zwischendurch, fürchterlich.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Immer dieser Spam hier zwischendurch, fürchterlich.



Das war ernst gemeint. Ich finde, die beiden Gehäuse spielen optisch in derselben Liga


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das war ernst gemeint. Ich finde, die beiden Gehäuse spielen optisch in derselben Liga


 
Meinst du jetzt das Phantom?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich sage eben, wenn er das Gehäuse unbedingt sofort haben will (und das kann ich eben gut verstehen, manchmal ist Optik wichtiger als Leistung, wobei der AMD ja nicht schlecht ist), dann soll er sein AMD System kaufen, auch damit werden alle Games laufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Immer dieser Spam hier zwischendurch, fürchterlich.


 Echt, wirklich schlimm dieser Spam, oder quante? 

Jaa, bin auch der Phantom-Sucht verfallen ist wirklich schrecklich *haben muss* 


Dann bleibt die Entscheidung beim TE: Entweder AMD + Phantom, Intel (Core i3) + Phantom oder Intel (Core i5) ohne Phantom


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Also mir ist auch das design wichtig aber auch die leistung aber beides ist zu teuer und wen ich amd nehm würde ich in 3jahren sowiso ein neues mainboard und prozessor kaufen von intel


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Also mir ist auch das design wichtig aber auch die leistung aber beides ist zu teuer und wen ich amd nehm würde ich in 3jahren sowiso ein neues mainboard und prozessor kaufen von intel


 Du kannst auch einfach ab Juni auf Bulldozer aufrüsten  Musst halt nur AM3+ kaufen.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Dann hast Du ja jetzt 2 Vorschläge, einmal mehr Wert auf Leistung (i5 + GTX560), einmal mehr Wert auf Design (PhenomII + GTX460).


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte ja jetz eigentlich amd nehmen und dan auf bulldozer


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Also mir ist auch das design wichtig aber auch die leistung aber beides ist zu teuer und wen ich amd nehm würde ich in 3jahren sowiso ein neues mainboard und prozessor kaufen von intel


 
Wieso?
Du hast doch ein AM3+ Brett in deiner Auswahl, da passt der Bulldozer drauf, einfach die CPU wechseln, wenn der 955 nicht mehr reicht.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Du hast doch ein AM3+ Brett in deiner Auswahl, da passt der Bulldozer drauf, einfach die CPU wechseln, wenn der 955 nicht mehr reicht.


 Hab ich vor ganzen 6 Minuten doch schon geschrieben -.-


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Und wie ist die graka: 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Hab ich vor ganzen 6 Minuten doch schon geschrieben -.-


 
Und ich schon gestern, oder so, aber offensichtlich werden einige Posts überlesen. 
Dann postet man sie eben noch mal neu. 

Die EVGA ist Referenzdesign, EVGA baut immer Referenzdesign, Customer Kühlungen wirst du von denen nie sehen.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Aber voll komisch bei mindfactory steht das board unter AM3 nicht unter AM3+ aber ich weiß das das AM3+ gibt 2 möglichkeiten das optisch zu erkennen^^


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

also ist evga schlechter?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und ich schon gestern, oder so, aber offensichtlich werden einige Posts überlesen.
> Dann postet man sie eben noch mal neu.


 Na dann. Kenne mich mit AM3+-Boards leider noch nich an, Quante, übernehm du das nochmal kurz 



Automatikk schrieb:


> also ist evga schlechter?


 ?? Wie kommst du darauf? EVGA ist ne Marke wie jede andere auch, nur,  dass manche Produkte auf XTreme-OC ausgelegt sind und du durch OC die  Garantie nicht verlierst.

PS: Benutz doch bitte den Bearbeiten-Button (und wie kommst du jetzt auf EVGA?)


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Was den jetz ist die Evga 560 ti besser oder welche ist besser?


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Aber voll komisch bei mindfactory steht das board unter AM3 nicht unter AM3+ aber ich weiß das das AM3+ gibt 2 möglichkeiten das optisch zu erkennen^^


 
AM3+ erkennst du am schwarzen Sockel, AM3 hat einen weißen Sockel.



Automatikk schrieb:


> also ist evga schlechter?


 
Nein, sie sind nur in Referenzdesign gehalten, weil EVGA Karten eher für Wasserkühlungslösungen genommen werden.

Du kannst die EVGA kaufen, aber logischer Weise eher dann, wenn du auch eine Wasserkühlung verbauen willst.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Was den jetz ist die Evga 560 ti besser oder welche ist besser?


 Die Phantom von Gainward (recht teuer) und die Gigabyte (die mit den 2 Lüftern) sind sehr leise.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 ist auch prima 

Nicht verwechseln mit der ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560, 1GB GDDR5! Die ist nix gut.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5 ist auch prima
> 
> Nicht verwechseln mit der ASUS ENGTX560 DCII OC/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560, 1GB GDDR5! Die ist nix gut.


 Ja, Gainward (Phantom), Asus (DCII) und Gigabyte (OC mit 2 Lüftern) sind momentan die besten Karten bei GTX 560 ti, GTX 570 und GTX 580.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

MSI ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> MSI ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


 Ja, aber MSI und die Phantom (nur bei GTX 570 und 580) müssen manuell runtergeregelt werden, die sind viel zu laut eingestellt.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

okey dan nehm ich wohl die gigabyte aber was bräuchte ich noch wen ich die von evga nehmen würde also welche wasserkühlung?


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> okey dan nehm ich wohl die gigabyte aber was bräuchte ich noch wen ich die von evga nehmen würde also welche wasserkühlung?


 Ne normale Wakü halt, also Radi, AGB, Schläuche, Wasser, den Zusatz dafür, Schrauben/Muttern, Pumpe und den Grafikkartenkühler ^^ Kostet alles ein paar huntert Euronen.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

also ist die auch gut oder: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express


----------



## Cleriker (25. Mai 2011)

Was heißt denn für dich, welche Kühlung? Möchtest du nur einen Kühler für die Karte wissen, oder auch das drumherum?

edit: Ja, die ist gut.


----------



## Softy (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> also ist die auch gut oder: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express



Die ist auch nicht schlecht. Unter Last aber etwas lauter als die bereits genannten.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> also ist die auch gut oder: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express


 Etwas lauter ist gut, viel lauter triffts eher. Die Karte ist für Leute gedacht, die ihre Lüfterdrehzahl selbst einstellen (Garantieverlust!).


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Nimm diese hier. Auf der Site sind auch mehrere Tests verlinkt.
Außerdem passt sie am besten in dein Budget wenn du schon nen 130e gehäuse nimmst


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

kay und wie ist die^^ 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> kay und wie ist die^^ 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 Rev. 2 Eyefinity GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware,


 2GB lohnen sich bei dir nicht. Kauf einfach die Gigabyte, die wir empfohlen haben!


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Am Ende kauft er eh was ganz anderes weils schicker aussieht 
Das aber die falsche Herangehensweise bei Hardware.

Und mal für den TE:
Anstatt für JEDES FUCKING MODELL zu fragen wie die ist informier dich mal selber.
Geizhals.at Österreich

Dort suchst du unter Hardware, Grafikkarten, PCIe(draufklicken) und dann suchst du dir ein Model aus. Als Beipsiel GTX560 Ti. Dann kannste nach Preis oder Bewertungen usw sortieren lassen. Und bei fast jeder Grafikkarte mit Cursom Design sind Test verlinkt die du dir ruhig mal durchlesen kannst.
Dann kannste dir mal selber ne Meinung bilden bevor du wegen jeder Karte hier fragst.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Am Ende kauft er eh was ganz anderes weils schicker aussieht
> Das aber die falsche Herangehensweise bei Hardware.
> 
> Und mal für den TE:
> ...


@TE: Oder einfach das nehmen, was wir dir schon verlinkt haben 

@Golden: Du immer mit deinen genervten Posts, lächel doch mal


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Kauf dir Gigabyte, die ist leise, schnell und kühl.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Ne..das einfach nur nervig, sorry 
Nen bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte schon vorhanden sein und wenn nicht dann sollte man auch mal auf das hören was einem empfohlen wird.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ne..das einfach nur nervig, sorry
> Nen bisschen Eigeninitiative sollte schon vorhanden sein und wenn nicht dann sollte man auch mal auf das hören was einem empfohlen wird.


 Klar, aber du verschreckst die Neulinge ^^ Ich war/bin auch so, so Leute nennen sich "Perfektionisten", daher lieber einmal mehr fragen als zu wenig


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Klar, aber du verschreckst die Neulinge ^^ Ich war/bin auch so, so Leute nennen sich "Perfektionisten", daher lieber einmal mehr fragen als zu wenig



Wen meinst du jetzt mit Perfektionist?
Den TE? Wenn ja dann würde er schon längst am Tests lesen sein und nicht nur 5 Wort Posts verfassen.

Das ich Neulinge verschrecke ist mir nicht wirklich bewusst, aber wenn einem schon für umsonst geholfen wird wofür man im Laden nochmal 30% aufn Kaufpreis draufbekommt - ich rede von der Beratung - dann sollte man sich selber auch nen bisschen mehr Mühe geben.
Ich teile mein Wissen gern mit anderen, allerdings bekomme ich nen Hals wenn man auf taube Ohren stößt.

Edit: Und wenn du mich mit Perfektionist meinst:
Wenn man schon nur ein kleines, begrenztes Budget hat dann sollte man auch das optimalste aus dem geld rausholen. Und ein 130€ Gehäuse und dafür auf nen Prozessor verzichten der schnellerm und kühler ist und dabei weniger Strom schluckt steht für mich in keinerlei Verhältnis.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wen meinst du jetzt mit Perfektionist?
> Den TE? Wenn ja dann würde er schon längst am Tests lesen sein und nicht nur 5 Wort Posts verfassen.
> 
> Das ich Neulinge verschrecke ist mir nicht wirklich bewusst, aber wenn einem schon für umsonst geholfen wird wofür man im Laden nochmal 30% aufn Kaufpreis draufbekommt - ich rede von der Beratung - dann sollte man sich selber auch nen bisschen mehr Mühe geben.
> Ich teile mein Wissen gern mit anderen, allerdings bekomme ich nen Hals wenn man auf taube Ohren stößt.


 Ja, meinte den TE (vermute ich zumindest). Aber gut, Recht hast du schon, das mit dem verschrecken war auch nicht wörtlich zu nehmen 

Aber lass uns nicht darüber diskutieren, bleiben wir beim Thema: 

@TE: Wie schon gesagt, die Gigabyte ist die empfehlenswerteste von allen GTX 560 ti, du wirst keine bessere finden können


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

OKey dan nehm ich wohl die gigabyte sieht zwar nicht schick aus aber wen ihr das sagt^^ aber da in der bewertung sind auch negative bewertungen zu der gigabyte^^


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> OKey dan nehm ich wohl die gigabyte sieht zwar nicht schick aus aber wen ihr das sagt^^ aber da in der bewertung sind auch negative bewertungen zu der gigabyte^^


 Jedes Produkt hat negative Bewertungen, vertrau uns ruhig


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Okey gut dan nehm ich einfach die thx^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> OKey dan nehm ich wohl die gigabyte sieht zwar nicht schick aus aber wen ihr das sagt^^ aber da in der bewertung sind auch negative bewertungen zu der gigabyte^^


 
Schick ist erst mal unwichtig, wenn die verbaut ist, siehst du sie eh nie wieder. 
Und negative Bewertungen sind auch normal, die Leute schreiben halt eher hin, dass sie unzufrieden sind als dass sie zufrieden sind.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Okey gut dan nehm ich einfach die thx^^


 Bitteschön 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und  negative Bewertungen sind auch normal, die Leute schreiben halt eher  hin, dass sie unzufrieden sind als dass sie zufrieden sind.


 Manchmal les ich die Bewertungen aus Langeweile. Minedstens die Hälfte schreibt negative Bewertungen, weil die selbst zu dusselig sind, die Teile richtig zu bedienen/anzuschließen/usw.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

So, ich möchte dann doch nochmal ne Zusammenstellung in den raum werfen:
Das Board hat nen Pata Anschluss.
Leistungsmäßig liegt die 5850 vllt 15% unterhalb der GTX560 Ti, kostet allerdings auch 80€ weniger, also ca 40% weniger.
Die Kühlung kannst du bei Bedarf noch wechseln, sie wäre aber auf jedenfall ausreichend.
Und das absurde Gehäuse ist auch vorhanden.

Bekommen tust du das ganze für ca 650€(Versand eingerechnet)


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Manchmal les ich die Bewertungen aus Langeweile. Minedstens die Hälfte schreibt negative Bewertungen, weil die selbst zu dusselig sind, die Teile richtig zu bedienen/anzuschließen/usw.


 
Die schreiben auch dann eine negative Bewertung, wenn der Shop später liefert als gedacht, dafür kann die Grafikkarte dann nichts, aber sie muss es ausbaden.


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> So, ich möchte dann doch nochmal ne Zusammenstellung in den raum werfen:
> Das Board hat nen Pata Anschluss.
> Leistungsmäßig liegt die 5850 vllt 15% unterhalb der GTX560 Ti, kostet allerdings auch 80€ weniger, also ca 40% weniger.
> Die Kühlung kannst du bei Bedarf noch wechseln, sie wäre aber auf jedenfall ausreichend.
> Und das absurde Gehäuse ist auch vorhanden.


 takeMS finde ich nicht gerade so toll (kennt doch keiner !?) und ohne OC (logisch beim 2400) würd ich den Boxed nehmen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die schreiben auch dann eine negative  Bewertung, wenn der Shop später liefert als gedacht, dafür kann die  Grafikkarte dann nichts, aber sie muss es ausbaden.


 Oder wenn sie ein kaputtes Montagsmodell erwischen. Soll ja auch mal vorkommen


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> takeMS finde ich nicht gerade so toll (kennt doch keiner !?) und ohne OC (logisch beim 2400) würd ich den Boxed nehmen.


 
Naja, man kann natürlich auch den Boxed nehmen. Allerdings steh ich nicht auf die Temps, wobei wir die Diskussion schonmal hatten.

TakeMS...sosntewas blah.
Wenn ich Ram suche ist meine Standarteinstellung: 
DDR3, 1333Mhz, CL9 und dann je nachdem ob 4, 6 oder 8Gb. Und dannd en billigsten.
Du kannst auch 
Mushkin Enhanced Silverline Stiletto DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (996768) | Geizhals.at Österreich
TeamGroup DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED34096M1333(H)C9DC) | Geizhals.at Österreich
ADATA Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (AD3U1333B2G9-2/AD3U1333C2G9-2) | Geizhals.at Österreich
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) | Geizhals.at Österreich
oder 
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP34GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Unterschiede gibts da eigentlich keine mehr würde ich behaupten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> takeMS finde ich nicht gerade so toll (kennt doch keiner !?) und ohne OC (logisch beim 2400) würd ich den Boxed nehmen.


 
TakeMS ist Markenhersteller, die RAMs von denen sind nicht schlechter als die von Kingston, Corsair oder GeIL.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Sag du mal was zur Zusammenstellung quanti


----------



## huntertech (25. Mai 2011)

Kenn ich nur nich, aber wieder was gelernt ^^ Wobei Mushik sehr viel Mist produziert und die Quali (wie bei OCZ) stark schwankt, manche Serien sind komplett unbrauchbar!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sag du mal was zur Zusammenstellung quanti


 
Meinst du jetzt deine oder zu den RAMs, die du gepostet hast?



huntertech schrieb:


> Kenn ich nur nich, aber wieder was gelernt ^^ Wobei Mushik sehr viel Mist produziert und die Quali (wie bei OCZ) stark schwankt, manche Serien sind komplett unbrauchbar!



Die TakeMS, die ich bisher gesehen habe, laufen alle problemlos.
Hab selbst welche gekauft, für meine Notebooks, als Erweiterung.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Meine Zusammenstellung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Sieht gut aus, aber beim Board könntest du noch Geld sparen.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Naja, ich habe etwas spezieller gesucht.
Als Chipsätze kamen H61(br), H67(b3), P67(b3) und Z68(b3) in Frage.
Kamen also alle in die Auswahl.
Wenn man nun allerdings ein Board mit IDE, also PATA Anschluss sucht dann ist dieses das zweitbilligste. Das billigste hat kein USB3, deswegen viel mal Wahl auf das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Mhh ich möchte aber für mainboard ram cpu und netzteil max 250-300€ ausgeben sagte ich bereits^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn man nun allerdings ein Board mit IDE, also PATA Anschluss sucht dann ist dieses das zweitbilligste. Das billigste hat kein USB3, deswegen viel mal Wahl auf das.


 
Ja, das mit dem IDE Port macht die Sache schwierig, keine Frage. Einen neuen Brenner für 20€ kaufen ist sinnvoller als 30€ extra fürs Brett ausgeben müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Mhh ich möchte aber für mainboard ram cpu und netzteil max 250-300€ ausgeben sagte ich bereits^^


 
Wennde mal nachrechnest biste mit meinem Vorschlag bei 285€.
Mal abgesehen das das Preislimit für das Zeug keinen Sinn macht solang die komplette Zusammenstellung passt bin ich immernoch in deinem Limit.

Also irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das du nicht das beste für dein Geld haben willst. Hauptsache es hat bunte Lichter oder was? Meine Güte...

@quanti:
Sag das ihm, nicht mir.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @quanti:
> Sag das ihm, nicht mir.


 
Das sagen alle seit vielen Seiten.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Dan halt ohne ide anschluss dan hol ich mir neuen brenner


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Verkauf doch den IDE Brenner, wenn er neu ist, kriegst du noch ein paar Euro dafür.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

> Wennde mal nachrechnest biste mit meinem Vorschlag bei 285€.
> Mal  abgesehen das das Preislimit für das Zeug keinen Sinn macht solang die  komplette Zusammenstellung passt bin ich immernoch in deinem Limit.



Da bin ich bei 319€


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn, welchen Sinn macht das bitte?
Ich kann deine Argumentation absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dein Kaufverhalten bezüglich der Zusammenstellung erscheint mir einfach nur dumm - so klar muss ich dir das sagen.
Erklär mir bitte den Hintergrund warum man ein Gehäuse für 140€ aber für die WICHTIGSTEN KOMPONENTEN so wenig wie möglich ausgeben will und dabei auf Leistung berzichtet?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Selbst wenn, welchen Sinn macht das bitte?
Ich kann deine Argumentation absolut nicht nachvollziehen, dein Kaufverhalten bezüglich der Zusammenstellung erscheint mir einfach nur dumm - so klar muss ich dir das sagen.
Erklär mir bitte den Hintergrund warum man ein Gehäuse für 140€ aber für die WICHTIGSTEN KOMPONENTEN so wenig wie möglich ausgeben will und dabei auf Leistung berzichtet?


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Hier habe jetz mal was zusammen gestellt:


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Bei beiden kannst du die CPU aufrüsten, wenn sie mal nicht mehr reichen sollte.
Leistungstechnisch nehmen die sich nicht so viel.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Kann man beide nehmen...auch wenn es beides wirklich kaum Sinn macht. Und meine Fragen hast du mir auch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

> Erklär mir bitte den Hintergrund warum man ein Gehäuse für 140€ aber für  die WICHTIGSTEN KOMPONENTEN so wenig wie möglich ausgeben will und  dabei auf Leistung berzichtet?



Weil ich mir das gehäuse sowiso nicht jetz kaufe sondern erst später habe noch ein altes wo ich das erstmal rein bauen möchte deswegen möchte ich für alles 250€ ausgeben weil ich nicht sehr viel mehr habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Weil ich mir das gehäuse sowiso nicht jetz kaufe sondern erst später habe noch ein altes wo ich das erstmal rein bauen möchte deswegen möchte ich für alles 250€ ausgeben weil ich nicht sehr viel mehr habe


 
Dann stell dir doch mal etwas für 250€ zusammen, nur das, was du wirklich jetzt brauchst.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Jap aber für grafikkarte leg ich 100-150€ auf die 250€ drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

OK, du hast also 250€ für Brett, CPU, RAM und Netzteil.
Dann noch mal 150€ für eine Grafikkarte.

Richtig so?


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt bei dem Budget wäre die gezeigte 5850 das Optimum, da sie so billig ist. Da hast du sogar nochmal restbudget über.

Was hast du überhaupt für nen Monitor


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Jop die 5850 extrem werde ich nehmen habe mir test durchgelesen soll gut sein auch für crysis 2 oder?
Monitor habe ich ein LG Flatron W2242T




> OK, du hast also 250€ für Brett, CPU, RAM und Netzteil.
> Dann noch mal 150€ für eine Grafikkarte.
> 
> Richtig so?


Genau und das gehäuse kauf ich mir erst wen ich mal geld übrig habe festplatte habe ich auch noch eine sata 2 hier zu liegen von daher cpu mobo ram und netzteil für 200-250 und graka dan die 100€ für die 5850 extreme


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, also maximal 400€ für Brett, CPU, RAM, Netzteil und die ATI 5850.

Und ja, die reicht locker für Crysis 2, keine Sorge.


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

> Alles klar, also maximal 400€ für Brett, CPU, RAM, Netzteil und die ATI 5850.
> 
> Und ja, die reicht locker für Crysis 2, keine Sorge.



Jop 350-400€


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Soll denn nun ein IDE am Board sein oder nicht?


----------



## Automatikk (25. Mai 2011)

Also IDE wäre gut muss aber nicht unbedingt sein


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Mai 2011)

Hier:


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hier:


 Kannst wie gesagt am Mainboard noch sparen, wenns hier auf den kleinsten Cent ankommt und du auf 2 Rambänke, USB 3.0 und Sata 6GB/s verzichten kannst: MSI H61M-E33.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

Dann kann man sogar den i5-2400 reinsetzen und es würde ins Budget passen.


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann kann man sogar den i5-2400 reinsetzen und es würde ins Budget passen.


 Oder eben das Geld sparen, wenn man es dringend braucht. @TE: Was sagst du denn dazu?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

Nichts ist dringender als ein Upgrade von einem i3-2100 auf einen i5-2400


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nichts ist dringender als ein Upgrade von einem i3-2100 auf einen i5-2400


 Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

Und wie würde ein perfectes amd system aussehen?


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Und wie würde ein perfectes amd system aussehen?


 Gibt es eben momentan nicht, es gibt nur die Möglichkeit, später auf den Bulldozer aufzurüsten aber das kostet dich ja nur wieder unnötig Moneten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Und wie würde ein perfectes amd system aussehen?


 
Es würde langsamer aussehen.


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

Mhh ich kuck mal schnell was^^


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es würde langsamer aussehen.





was ein tiefschlag


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es würde langsamer aussehen.


 
Ich liebe es, wenn du recht hast.
Also so ziemlich immer


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es würde langsamer aussehen.


 Vorallem aber würde es sich wohl langsamer spielen. Aber nimms von der positiven Seite... wenn du jetzt Intel kaufst, hast du dich richtig entschieden


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

Mhh ich laub ich bleib doch lieber bei amd und warte kauf mir dan ein bulldozer board

Edit: oder ich weiß nicht würde intel nehmen finde aber kein günstiges board mit 3 pci anschlüsse 4 bänke formfaktor:atx


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Mhh ich laub ich bleib doch lieber bei amd und warte kauf mir dan ein bulldozer board
> 
> Edit: oder ich weiß nicht würde intel nehmen finde aber kein günstiges board mit 3 pci anschlüsse 4 bänke formfaktor:atx


 Da kannst du aber dann lange warten. Bully kommt erstmal im Juni, dann dauert es mMn mindestens noch 2 Monate, bis die Preise fair werden und die Boards ausgereift und vielfältig sind und wirklich Sinn macht diese Entscheidung ja auch nicht. Wieso fällt dich nach 25 Seiten ein, dass du jz doch nichts kaufen willst !?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

Für so ein Topic 25 Seiten, weild er TE sich nicht mal endlich festlegen kann und das richtige nimmt.
Aber stimmt schon, wir wollen den Leuten nur das schlechteste wenn wir hier täglich Dinge empfehlen.


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mir niccht später kaufen das hast falsch verstanden ich möchte jetz in der nächsten wochen noch aber habt ihr mal bitte ein intel board unter 100€ 3Pci, 4 Bänke, Atx?


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

> Für so ein Topic 25 Seiten, weild er TE sich nicht mal endlich festlegen kann und das richtige nimmt.
> Aber stimmt schon, wir wollen den Leuten nur das schlechteste wenn wir hier täglich Dinge empfehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hatte mich entschieden als erstes für amd dan habe ich nochmal meine  endgültige zusammenfassung geschrieben und dan fing das mit intel an^^ aber ich möchte das das auch perfect ist nicht das ich i-ein schrott kaufe deswegen frage ich ja möchte auch gern intel wen ich wenigstens ein gutes board dazu finden würde


----------



## <BaSh> (26. Mai 2011)

Mit 3x Pci meinst du da PCIe oder normal PCI? Also die für Graka oder die für Soundkarten?


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

Du hattest zu Beginn des Topics selbst nach Intel gefragt. Das sagt der Startpost UND das Thread Thema.
Das mit AMD kam erst später...als du dich das erste mal plötzlich umentschieden hattest.
Ein neutralerer, mehrsagender Threadtitel hätte dir und uns mehr gebracht.

Wir empfehlen dir hier bestimmt keinen Schrott - ich würde kein Mainboard nehmen was nicht vertretbar ist.
Aber was nicht unter einen Hut passt sind deine Ansprüche in Zusammenhang mit deinen Preisvorstellungen. 
Wir können dir auch die nächsten 25 Seiten etwas empfehlen, aber du musst selber wissen ob dir eine starke Gaming CPu wichtig ist, die mehr bietet als der größte Teil der AMD Modelle oder eben lieber 3 PCI Steckpläze..oder, oder, oder.


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

> Mit 3x Pci meinst du da PCIe oder normal PCI? Also die für Graka oder die für Soundkarten?



Ich brauch 3 nomale


----------



## GoldenMic (26. Mai 2011)

Wofür?


----------



## Lordac (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

neben den vielem Empfehlungen die bereits genannt wurden, kannst du natürlich auch jederzeit selbst nach einem passenden Mainboard suchen. 

Ich finde die Suchmaschine Geizhals z.B. sehr gut *klick*, da gibst du deinen bevorzugten Hersteller und das gewünschte Produkt ein (z.B. Asus Mainboard P67), und schon werden dir alle verfügbaren Asus P67-Mainboards angezeigt und du kannst selbst schauen welches für dich in Frage kommt.

Ein klein wenig Eigeninitiative schadet nicht !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Agr9550 (26. Mai 2011)

lustiger thread 25seiten vorschläge und der TE weiss denoch nich was kaufen aber hauptsache auf nen 1945 altes IDE laufwerk bestehen,da fängt die perfektion an....

ich glaub der te is mit ner xbox 360 besser beraten da gibts nur 1 mainboard 1 gpu und 1cpu zur auswahl wobei besser nicht sonst gibts nochmal 50seiten "welche festplatte brauch ich" 

@golden mic
für 3 perfekte grafikkarten (pci versteht sich)


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

So ich nehm jetz einfach amd mit dem mainboard: 890FX Deluxe5


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

Den 890 FX Chipsatz brauchst Du nur für Crossfire. Es reicht ein 870 Chipsatz, z.B. ASUS M5A87, 870 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Mhh ich laub ich bleib doch lieber bei amd und warte kauf mir dan ein bulldozer board



Wie gesagt, AM3+ Bretter gibt es schon, musst halt schauen, welches zu deinen Anforderungen passt.



Automatikk schrieb:


> Edit: oder ich weiß nicht würde intel nehmen finde aber kein günstiges board mit 3 pci anschlüsse 4 bänke formfaktor:atx


 
Man muss halt Kompromisse eingehen, wozu brauchst du denn die 3 Slots?


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

Lol gibt es nur das eine in dem schwarzen kartong zu kaufen?


----------



## Seeefe (26. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Lol gibt es nur das eine in dem schwarzen kartong zu kaufen?


 
Kommts auf den Kartong an?


----------



## Automatikk (26. Mai 2011)

ne ich mein bloß so


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

Also jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Du schreibst uns dauernd, dass du es ja so perfekt haben willst und dann sagst du jetzt plötzlich "ach egal, ich kauf einfach AMD" und suchst dann auch noch ein AM3-Board raus... momentan kann man kaum schlechter kaufen.


Damit wir hier endlich zu einem guten Ende (auch für deine Perfektion) kommen: Es gibt sehr wohl Intel-Boards mit 3 PCI-Steckplätzen, zum Beispiel (eignen sich nicht für OC):   Gigabyte GA-PA65-UD3-B3 bzw. MSI PH67A-C43 



Das lustige daran ist nur, dass ich fast 3 Minuten gebraucht habe, um diese Boards zu finden. Warum machst du es nicht selbst, bei preisvergleichern wie Geizhals klickst du einfach das an, was du haben willst und er filtert es ja sogar noch für dich!!! Wenn du also ein Board haben willst, welches auch übertakten kann, guckst du dich hier um und suchst dir was raus! Für diese Seite hab ich übrigends auch nur knapp 2 Minuten gebraucht!






PS: PCI hat die Eigenschaft, dass sich alle Karten eine Leitung zum Chipsatz teilen müssen, das ist alles andere als perfekt!
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a616430.html


----------



## Softy (26. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Also jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Du schreibst uns dauernd, dass du es ja so perfekt haben willst und dann sagst du jetzt plötzlich "ach egal, ich kauf einfach AMD" und suchst dann auch noch ein AM3-Board raus... momentan kann man kaum schlechter kaufen.



Nö. Ist doch ein AM3+ Brett, also ok für optionales Aufrüsten auf den BD


----------



## huntertech (26. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Nö. Ist doch ein AM3+ Brett, also ok für optionales Aufrüsten auf den BD


Wie komm ich darauf, dass es kein ist  Egal, ich nehm alles zurück ^^ Trotzdem ist der 890FX nur bei Multi-GPU sinnvoll!


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich möchte mich mal dann aus dem Thread verabschieden, war schön mit euch bis auf den TE.
Sorry aber irgendwann hörts echt auf.


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mich mal dann aus dem Thread verabschieden, war schön mit euch bis auf den TE.
> Sorry aber irgendwann hörts echt auf.


 GoldenMic hat hier ziemlich recht, wie dreht uns auf der Stelle und kommen nicht vorran, während die anderen Unterforen voll gestopft mit Threads sind, die auch gelöst werden wollen. Um das ganze hier zu beenden, mach ichs mal kurz fertig:





Da du ja offensichtlich gerne bei AMD bleiben würdest, solltest du mal auf diese Seite klicken. Da hast du jetzt alle AM3+-Boards mit 3xPCI. Wenn du unbedingt noch PATA haben willst, klick das da auch noch an, meine folgende Beschreibung ist aber ohne diese Filterung: Die ersten beiden Boards von Asus haben weder USB 3.0, noch Sata 6GB/s. Das teurere Board ohne "LE" hat hochwertigere Bauteile. Das Board danach hat mehr Anschlüsse und USB 3.0 /Sata 6GB/s. Die restlichen Boards und ihre Anschlüsse darfst du selbst vergleichen 

Und das restliche System:

 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (~90€)
  CPU-Kühler (optional):  Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (~33€)
  GraKa: Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom (~205€)
  Board: Siehe oben!
  Ram: 2x2GB DDR3-1333 z.B. von G.Skill oder GeIL (~30€)
  HDD: WD Caviar Black (0,5, 1, 1,5, 2 TB) bzw. Samsung Spinpoint F3 (0,5, 1 TB) (~30-110€)
  Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS324 (~20€, DVD), LG CH10LS20 (~50€, BR lesen), LG BH10LS30 (~75€, BR schreiben)
  Netzteil: Antec HCG-520 (~60€)
  Gehäuse: Am besten selbst aussuchen (z.B. von Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)
  SSD (optional!): Corsair Force F60 (60GB, ~100€)

Etwas Geld kannst du sparen, wenn du die GTX 560 ti gegen die GTX 460 tauscht. Welches Modell dann da empfehlenswert wäre, weiß ich so auf die schnelle nicht, da hilft dir Quanti bestimmt noch einmal 



Danach sollten wir dann aber endlich durch sein !?!?


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Diese Doppelposts, ich sterb hier noch!


----------



## Lordac (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,



huntertech schrieb:


> Etwas Geld kannst du sparen, wenn du die GTX 560 ti gegen die GTX 460 tauscht. Welches Modell dann da empfehlenswert wäre, weiß ich so auf die schnelle nicht, da hilft dir Quanti bestimmt noch einmal


die Gigabyte GTX 460 OC ist recht gut.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Automatikk (27. Mai 2011)

Ach egal ich nehm jetz das und gut ist wird doch ausreichen oder?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Passt. Urbi@Orbi. Ich hoffe, nach einem 27-Seiten Thread ist es geschafft


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Ach egal ich nehm jetz das und gut ist wird doch ausreichen oder?


 Geschafft. JUHU!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Ach egal ich nehm jetz das und gut ist wird doch ausreichen oder?


 
Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher.


 Jetzt bring doch nicht schon wieder den Anschein von Zweifel, sonst geht das hier noch ewig so weiter  Die Konfig reicht zum Zocken aus, vielleicht nicht bei jedem Game auf MAX, aber sie reicht und lässt sich z.B. auf Bully aufrüsten. Wenn er will, kann er mehr Geld in eine GraKa stecken, muss aber nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

Hat schon jemand Sekt kaltgestellt?


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Sekt kaltgestellt?


 Bin erst 15


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

Kalt *stellen* kannst du ihn ja


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Bin erst 15


 
Das beste Alter um sich mal mit ganz anderer Hardware zu beschäftigen.


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das beste Alter um sich mal mit ganz anderer Hardware zu beschäftigen.


 Alter Perversling 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Kalt *stellen* kannst du ihn ja


Für euch oder was? ICH für meinen Teil hab mir Frischmilch kaltgestellt 


Naja, genug Offtopic. Noch Fragen vom TE?


----------



## Automatikk (27. Mai 2011)

um alle spiele auf max zu spielen bräuchte man nur besser graka oder?^^


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> um alle spiele auf max zu spielen bräuchte man nur besser graka oder?^^


 
Ja


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk,  - nich´ daß du nach den paar Seiten schlappmachst;  - die 50 wird jetzt vollgemacht - halt´ durch! .
Sorry für OT(hab`alles mitgelesen - der Nickname ist Programm ) - Greetz -


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> um alle spiele auf max zu spielen bräuchte man nur besser graka oder?^^


 
Aber auch mehr als 600€


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> um alle spiele auf max zu spielen bräuchte man nur besser graka oder?^^


 
Wenn du alles auf komplett max spielen willst, reicht selbst die beste Karte nicht aus.


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du alles auf komplett max spielen willst, reicht selbst die beste Karte nicht aus.


Stimmt. Referenzen wie Metro 2033, Crysis und vermutlich bald das kommende BF3 fressen so dermaßen viel Grafikpower, dass selbst eine GTX 580 (stärkste Single-GPU-Karte auf dem Markt) die auf max nicht flüssig darstellen kann. Die HD 5850 sollte für die meisten Spiele reichen, selbst meine HD 5770 hat bis auf oben genannte alle auf max (Full-HD) ohne AA und mit 16:1 AF gepackt (>40FPS)!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Hol dir GTA 4 mit dem ENB Grafikmod und da klappt die Grafikkarte und die CPU weg.


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hol dir GTA 4 mit dem ENB Grafikmod und da klappt die Grafikkarte und die CPU weg.


 Das sind Ausnahmen, ebenso wie Anno 1404 (wo fast grundsätzlich die CPU limitiert)!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

Ebenso ist Metro 2033 eine Ausnahmen (bösen Zungen behaupten, dass das Game einfach nur mies programmiert ist )


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ebenso ist Metro 2033 eine Ausnahmen (bösen Zungen behaupten, dass das Game einfach nur mies programmiert ist )


 So wie den Hexer? ^^


----------



## Automatikk (27. Mai 2011)

Mhh und was mach ich jetz mit dem ganz ganz ganz alten zeug^^:

Mainboard: MSI KT6 Delta-FIS2R (MS-6590 v2.0)
Prozzesor: AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Aufgetacktet)
Arbeitsschpeicher: 1x 256 1x 512
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 9250 und Zotac Nvidia GeForce 5200
Festplatte: ST380011A
Laufwerk: BENQ DVD LS DW1655 und HL-DT-ST DVD-ROM GDR8161B 
Gehäuse: Codegen 6089
Netzteil: Codegen 350W 200x


----------



## huntertech (27. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Mhh und was mach ich jetz mit dem ganz ganz ganz alten zeug^^:
> 
> Mainboard: MSI KT6 Delta-FIS2R (MS-6590 v2.0)
> Prozzesor: AMD Athlon XP 2600+ (Aufgetacktet)
> ...


 Die PCGH hat mal gezeigt, dass man unnötige Hardware als Herd nutzen kann (Kühler runter, Gummibärchen drauf), ist nur leider eine Überhitzung nach spätestens 2 Minuten höchstwahrscheinlich. Ei kannste auch mit Kühler braten 


Wenn du Laufwerk und HDD nicht mehr weiterverwenden kannst/willst: Entweder verschrotten, oder als 2. Office-PC weiterbenutzen, oder jemandem schenken, der keinen PC hat, ist immer nett


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

reicht die? *MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II, 1024MB, PCI-Express*


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Wenns ne 5850 sein soll dann die:
Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 Extreme, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11162-15-20G) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Die anderen sind alle weitaus teurer.

Für 185€ bekommst du da schon eine andere Leistungsklasse, z.B. ne GTX560.


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Okey dam werde ich mal kucken ändweder die 5850 oder eine gtx 560i welche würdest du mehr empfehlen möchte ja ganz viel zocken


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Österreich 
MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V260-008R) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1831) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Hardwareluxx - Test: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850 und Radeon HD 5830 Xtreme Mhh ist die HD 5830 xtreme besser als 5850 xtreme?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Nein, die HD5830 ist etwas langsamer und klappt insb. bei aktiviertem AA/AF zusammen


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Die 5850 ist auf jedenfall besser 
Wie kommst du bitte darauf das die 5830 besser sein soll?
Allein die bloße Quersumme sagt dir was anderes


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Allein die bloße Quersumme sagt dir was anderes



Dann müsste ja die HD6850 schneller sein als die HD5850


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die 5850 ist auf jedenfall besser
> Wie kommst du bitte darauf das die 5830 besser sein soll?
> Allein die bloße Quersumme sagt dir was anderes


 Die HD 5850 ist schneller, die HD 5830 ist aber länger und braucht mehr Strom (da sind die Schrottchips drauf, denen man für die Funktionalität einfach ein bisschen mehr Saft gibt). Von den von GoldenMic vorgeschlagenen Karten würde ich die Gigabyte nehmen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann müsste ja die HD6850 schneller sein als die HD5850



Sie ist doch auch schneller... 
.. schneller am Ende.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Das mit der Quersumme war doch nur Spaß und nur auf die beiden bezogen


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie ist doch auch schneller...
> .. schneller am Ende.


 Spamfisch


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

mhh man könnte aber mit der 5850 extreme mw3 spielen oder?^^ naja nehm aber glaub ich die gigabyte 560


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dir bereits schonmal erklärt warum man welche nehmen sollte.
Seite 3, 14, 17,  21, 24 oder sonstwo...alter.
MACH DOCH JETZT ENDLICH MAL NEN ENDE UND KAUF


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> mhh man könnte aber mit der 5850 extreme mw3 spielen oder?^^ naja nehm aber glaub ich die gigabyte 560


 Keiner kann in die Zukunft gucken, aber MW3 wird wohl genauso (aus technischer Sicht) billig gescriptet sein, die kleinen Details (z.B. Magazine) sind und bleiben in einem Block, daher wirds wohl voraussichtlich passen. Bei BF3 auf MAX wäre ich mir aber nicht so sicher, das wird ein technischer Hochkaräter


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> mhh man könnte aber mit der 5850 extreme mw3 spielen oder?^^ naja nehm aber glaub ich die gigabyte 560


 
Ja klar, Modern Warfare ist Konsole, egal was die da mit Engine labern, es bleibt Konsole. Bei der neuen Engine geht es nur darum, dass das Game auf der Konsole besser aussieht als die alten Teile, der PC ist egal.


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja klar, Modern Warfare ist Konsole, egal was die da mit Engine labern, es bleibt Konsole. Bei der neuen Engine geht es nur darum, dass das Game auf der Konsole besser aussieht als die alten Teile, der PC ist egal.


 Ich sagte ja: Es müsste ^^ Schon schade mit MW. Die Zwingen den Fan von interaktiven Umgebungen, Optik und Sound ja quasi, zum Konkurrent Dice zu wechseln 

Aber zurück zum Thema: müsste laufen


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Welche ist besser die: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 TI *oder *Sapphire HD 6950


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Die 6950 ist schneller aber die 560 bietet mehr Features.
Sag uns doch einfach was du für deine Graka ausgeben willst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Die sind beide sehr gut, musst du wissen, ob du eher AMD oder Nvidia bevorzugst.


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Entscheide nach deinen Vorlieben und den Vorteilen der Hersteller (Physx, Cuda, ...)!


Es war so schön, nach 28 Seiten endlich die kaltgestellte Frischmilch zu trinken, jetzt sind wir bei 31


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

also für graka max mal 200€


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Ich würde die GTX 560 nehmen, aber auch die AMD 6950 ist eine gute Karte. Schau nach Customer Kühlungen 
(auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass wir das vor 20 Seiten auch schon mal durchgekaut haben)


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Wie oft willst du das denn noch fragen?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Nimm die GTX560 Ti OC von Gigabyte. Und gut ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Für 200€ nimmst du verdammtnochmal die Gigabyte 560.
Das hatten wir echt schon seit 10 Seiten geklärt.
Was stimmt nicht mit dir?


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

So jetzt hast Du 3x die gleiche Antwort innerhalb einer Minute. Noch Fragen?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> So jetzt hast Du 3x die gleiche Antwort innerhalb einer Minute. Noch Fragen?


 
Die Frage kann ich dir mit einem JA bewnatworten schätze ich.


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Frage kann ich dir mit einem JA bewnatworten schätze ich.


 Hör auf zu schätzen, fang an zu wissen. 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: 32 Seiten sind verdammt viel, hier wird Zeit verschleudert, die in anderen Threads nötig ist, die wohl nie gelöst werden. Es gibt auch Threads, wo sich nur wenige mit auskennen (z.B. ungewöhnliche Praxisprobleme) und die gehen unter, weil wir uns 20-mal mit ein und derselben Frage beschäftigen (müssen). Ist denn jetzt noch irgendwas auf dieser Welt, was du noch *nicht *gefragt hast und trotzdem gerne wissen würdest?


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Vllt sollte er auch einen AMD Prozessor nehmen...oder auf Haswell warten...


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

Oder gleich auf Ivy Bridge


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Mhh ich glaub ich habe jetz alles xDD


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Wirklich dein ernst? 
Wie sieht die Konfig nun aus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Oder gleich auf Ivy Bridge


 
Er wartet auf Ivy Bridge, wenn Haswell draußen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er wartet auf Ivy Bridge, wenn Haswell draußen ist.


 
Nun wirds verwirrend


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Oh man, seid ihr Banane 

Wie sieht die Konfig denn nun komplett aus (fass mal eben die 33 Seiten zusammen )?


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Er wartet auf Ivy Bridge, wenn Haswell draußen ist.



Sorry, aber was ist Haswell?? Ich dachte das wär so eine Abstammung vom Bulldozer oder so 

Edit: Ach soo, der Nachfolger von Ivy Bridge


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Mainboard: ASRock 880G PRO3 880G FRGVSA 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955
Arbeitsschpeicher: 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Single
Grafikkarte: 1024MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 460 OC 
Netzteil: 450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX
Gehäuse: ATX NZXT Phantom Big Tower
Festplatte: 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ
Laufwerk: Asus DvD-Brenner DRW-24B3ST
Wasserkühlung: Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H60


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

Passt. Bitte bestelle jetzt sofort


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Abgesegnet, auch wenns mir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Abgesegnet, auch wenns mir nicht gefällt.



Ja. Man könnte...


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Man könnte...


 
Aus! Bist du wohl ruhig!


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Bestell, bevor du es dir anders überlegst 

Viel Spaß mit dem Phantom *auch will* !



Softy schrieb:


> Ja. Man könnte...


@TE: Das meinte er nicht so, das ist gut


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

xD mhh ich werde nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen und überlegen ob ich es nicht doch anderes mache xDDD


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

2 Ansatzpunkte:
Gehäuse und Kompatktwasserkühlung.
Überlegs dir nochmal gut.


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Naja für 130€ bei einem Budget von ~600€ hat das nicht mehr viel mit "Geschmackssache" zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Was willst du mit der Kompaktwasserkühlung?
Wenn du bauen lässt, lass eien Hypeer TX3 drauf und gut. Wenn du irgendwann Bulldozer nimmst, musst du eh alles wieder auseinander bauen.


----------



## widder0815 (29. Mai 2011)

so wird aus einen Intel Rechner ein AMD Rechner ...
@TE

Beim besten Willen , ein *150€ Tower *und einen *Abgelutschten AMD Ph2 *(sry für den Ausdruck) zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ist wirklich *-->* BallaBalla


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> so wird aus einen Intel Rechner ein AMD Rechner ...
> @TE
> 
> Beim besten Willen , ein *150€ Tower *und einen *Abgelutschten AMD Ph2 *(sry für den Ausdruck) zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ist wirklich *-->* BallaBalla



Wir haben es jetzt 34 Seiten versucht, das auszureden, gib's auf


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

Das versuchen wir ihm seit 34 Seiten beizubringen


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> so wird aus einen Intel Rechner ein AMD Rechner ...
> @TE
> 
> Beim besten Willen , ein *150€ Tower *und einen *Abgelutschten AMD Ph2 *(sry für den Ausdruck) zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ist wirklich *-->* BallaBalla


 Man kanns auch erstmal ohne Case laufen lassen (ist jetzt kein Scherz). Vielleicht so als Ansatz, damit das hier noch laaaange weitergeht


----------



## Abufaso (29. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim besten Willen , ein 150€ Tower und einen Abgelutschten AMD Ph2 (sry für den Ausdruck) zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ist wirklich --> BallaBalla



Da passt das Sprichwort meiner Chemielehrerin:
Aussen hui, innen pfui.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

widder0815 schrieb:


> so wird aus einen Intel Rechner ein AMD Rechner ...
> @TE
> 
> Beim besten Willen , ein *150€ Tower *und einen *Abgelutschten AMD Ph2 *(sry für den Ausdruck) zum heutigen Zeitpunkt ist wirklich *-->* BallaBalla


 
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, kauft er das Gehäuse eh später, es steht halt nur in der Liste.


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Jop das gehäuse später und ich rüste sowiso auf bulldozer um und wen komt wasserkühlung auch erst später und 
*huntertech* wie heißt deine tastatur?^^

Ach und damit ihr mal ne besser laune kriegt^^: YouTube - ‪Warum bin ich so fröhlich.....‬‏ 
XDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

Ist doch OK, du willst eben so wenig wie möglich jetzt ausgeben, kannst du machen.
Dann kannst du aber auch ein Athlon X4 oder X3 nehmen, selbst der reicht noch zum spielen.


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

naja ich rüste ja sowiso auf bulldozer später auf auser wen der nicht si gut wird dan wechsel ich später so 3jahre zu intel


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Jop das gehäuse später und ich rüste sowiso auf bulldozer um und wen komt wasserkühlung auch erst später und
> *huntertech* wie heißt deine tastatur?^^
> 
> Ach und damit ihr mal ne besser laune kriegt^^: YouTube - ‪Warum bin ich so fröhlich.....‬‏
> XDDD


Wie kommst du auf meine Tastatur? Logitech G11 übrigens


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Durch dein bild mit deinem gehäuse da ist die drauf finde die schick^^ genau wie dein gehäuse hast gut hinbekommen.


----------



## huntertech (29. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Durch dein bild mit deinem gehäuse da ist die drauf finde die schick^^ genau wie dein gehäuse hast gut hinbekommen.


 Achso, danke 

Tastenbeleuchtung haben viele, mir gings dabei um die Unmengen an Makro-Tasten, die ich sehr zu schätzen weiß 


PS: PSSSST Leute, er hat noch ne Frage gefunden


----------



## ACDSee (29. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt hast du es geschafft, in einer Woche die nötigen über 100Posts zu produzieren. Jetzt musst du nur noch etwas warten, dann kannst du dich auf dem Marktplatz mit gebrauchter Ware eindecken. Dann ist sicher auch noch ein neues FT02; TJ07 oder Obsidian 800D drin, in dass du dann einen gebrauchten Athlon mit ner H70 kühlst.


----------



## Automatikk (29. Mai 2011)

Naja ne neue tastatur kommt noch erstmal noch ein 2ten kabellosen xbox controler mit den wirless empfänger für pc damit ich 2 controler für xbos habe und 2 für pc


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Naja ne neue tastatur kommt noch erstmal noch ein 2ten kabellosen xbox controler mit den wirless empfänger für pc damit ich 2 controler für xbos habe und 2 für pc


 2 XBox-Controller aber kein Gehäuse -.-


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

Xbox controler habe ich schon brauch nur den empfänger^^ und gehäuse habe ich auch noch kauf erst später ein neueres also wird zeit ein neueres aber dan warte ich lieber noch bischen und kauf mir dan ein schicken wie das phantom^^ Welches netzteil ist besser das: 650W Rasurbo Silent & Power DLP65.1 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software das: 450W XFX PRO450W Core Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software oder das: 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ? Welches würdet ihr den nehmen oder würdet ihr ein ganz anderes nehmen?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

Das xfx core.


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, kaufs XFX!


----------



## Abufaso (30. Mai 2011)

Nimm das XFX, das Rasurbo würd ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

Okey aber für gleichen preis max +10 gibs kein besseres oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Österreich
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Von Rasurbo kannst Du höchstens das Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 nehmen. Sonst hat Rasurbo viel Schrott im Programm


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

... und das Rasurbo ist ein abgespecktes (kann man das überhaupt noch abspecken? ) Cougar A.


----------



## Automatikk (30. Mai 2011)

Das XFX reicht doch auch aus oder?


----------



## huntertech (30. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Das XFX reicht doch auch aus oder?


 Jup!


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Automatikk schrieb:


> Das XFX reicht doch auch aus oder?


 
Jop, langt dicke.


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Ist auch ein abgespecktes Cougar, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Nö, ist es nicht.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, das xfx tuts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Bevor noch wer fragt, wer das XFX Core fertigt, sag ich das mal: 
das Core ist Made by Seasonic, Basis ist das Seasonic S12II

Hier mal ein Review des 450 Watt Modells:
XFX Core Edition 450W Review


----------



## Softy (30. Mai 2011)

Gerade wollte ich fragen  Danke für die Info, Meister


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Mai 2011)

Danke, mein gelehriger Padawan.


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Danke, mein gelehriger Padawan.


 Meine Damen und Herren, Ladies und Gentlemen.

Quanti hat gesprochen


----------

